# Slimtype DVD A DS8A5SH



## robotpenguin (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having an issue with the DVD driver and am need of some serious help. Basically, my DVD driver has an yellow error icon in device manager. When I click it, the device status is "Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware or software change might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious software from an unknown source. (Code 52)". I know there is a quick fix of pressing F8 on boot and also know you can go to regedit and delete upper and lower filters. I have deleted them previously which caused an issue with my ITunes, resulting in me recreating upper filters and reinstalling ITunes. I have attempted to find an update for the driver but have been unsuccessful. I need a permanent fix which will not create issues with ITunes

I have a Packard Bell EasyNote TK running Windows 7 home premium 64 bit system. The sticker on my laptop states I have a DVD-Super Multi DL Drive, and on Device Manager I have Slimtype DVD A DS8A5SH.

I appreciate any advice, support and help given on this topic.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

The "upper and lower filters" fix in the Registry has nothing to do with your specific issue.

The driver for most optical drives is built in to Windows itself and is digitally signed by Microsoft, so it seems something has replaced or overwritten that driver, causing the error message. There is no need to download or update the Microsoft driver that's built in to Windows, indeed there is nowhere to download one from since the optical drive manufacturer's no longer supply them (they are not required any more).

What you can try is "uninstall" that device in Device Manager (right-click > Uninstall), then restart Windows.
Windows will detect the optical drive again as new hardware, and hopefully will install the correct Microsoft driver.


----------



## robotpenguin (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response.

I received the filters advice from Microsoft? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060

I attempted your method and it didn't work 

Are there any other suggestions? What is the method to make it work temporarily (I believe you press F8 on boot, although I am unsure)

Thanks


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If uninstalling and rebooting did not solve the problem, then I would suspect a hardware issue (ie: faulty drive, loose connection). It could also be an OS issue I suppose, but aside from a fresh install of the OS, I don't know of a fix.

As noted, Windows uses a standard generic driver for ALL CD/DVD drives. So there isn't a new driver.

As for the boot process you keep referring, I'm guessing you mean this: http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/a8d1053f-f128-4665-b6af-986174244f6b


----------



## robotpenguin (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm still having issues with the driver. When I delete UpperFilters from a specific file in Registry Editor and restart my computer, the driver no long has any issues. However, when I need to need iTunes, I have to recreate UpperFilters and restart the computer. It's a real hassle and I would really appreciate if anyone could provide a solution. My laptop is still under guarantee, but it cover the issues with the driver?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You will likely need to remove the upper filters to get the drive functional. Uninstall iTunes, reboot, and reinstall iTunes. It will then hopefully properly create the upper filters. 

While the upper filters are driver related, this isn't a driver issue. It's an application issue (ie: likely iTunes), as upper filters are created as needed by software.


----------



## robotpenguin (Feb 12, 2012)

If I reinstall iTunes, will I lose my library?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I believe so, yes. I don't know if there is a way to backup/restore an iTunes library or not as I don't use it.


----------



## robotpenguin (Feb 12, 2012)

can anyone confirm this?


----------

